# use mount_hfs



## sneyders (Feb 23, 2006)

I would like to mount (if possible) a .cfr image using the mount_hfs function. Or do I need to use another function?

How does it work? What are the options? 

Please note that I do not want to use the Mac OS X Disk Utility for this.


Thank you in advanced for your help.


----------

